# East Coast Beach Areas



## rachel1998 (Mar 25, 2008)

I am will be new to the east coast. Besides Myrtle Beach what other areas that have timeshares are on the beach? We want someplace that has things to do such as shopping and neat places to eat. Thanks for any help and info.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 25, 2008)

*Delaware & Maryland & Virginia.  New Jersey, Too.*




rachel1998 said:


> I am will be new to the east coast. Besides Myrtle Beach what other areas that have timeshares are on the beach? We want someplace that has things to do such as shopping and neat places to eat. Thanks for any help and info.


At least 1 timeshare is in Bethany Beach DE. 

More are right down the road from there -- on the same piece of sand, actually, just a little farther south -- in Ocean City MD. 

Virginia Beach VA also has timeshares. 

Atlantic City NJ & Brigantine Beach NJ also have timeshares. 

We don't own timeshares in any of those locations & we've never found exchange availability at any of'm except in the dead of winter.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## cirkus (Mar 25, 2008)

Pompano Beach & Fort Lauderdale Florida


----------



## stugy (Mar 25, 2008)

Outer Banks of North Carolina, including Duck, Nags Head, Kill Devil Hills, etc
Pat


----------



## cissy (Mar 25, 2008)

Hilton Head, SC and Cape Cod, MA.


----------



## Jim McLaren (Mar 27, 2008)

Edisto Island, SC.  No timeshare is strictly on the beach.  Anywhere from 2 blocks to 1/4 mile.  Quiet, laid back place.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 28, 2008)

Gurney's Inn Resort & Spa
Montuak (Long Island), NY


Richard


----------



## rachel1998 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Outer Banks*

I started checking out this area of North Carolina. This area looks like the place I would like to go. Which RCI timeshares are the best and does it matter which of the little communities you stay in?


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 29, 2008)

Keep in mind that if you aren't traveling in high season (mid June through August) that you can get a condo/house rental in OBX for about the same or less than most maintenance fees.  Rentals for 2-3 BR condos go from 400-700 during off season.



rachel1998 said:


> I started checking out this area of North Carolina. This area looks like the place I would like to go. Which RCI timeshares are the best and does it matter which of the little communities you stay in?


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 29, 2008)

Keep in mind that the further south down the atlantic coast, the more chance you can see your feet through the water. Not due to cleanliness or any pollution, it's a function of sediments in the water. By the time you get to the south half of the coast, you will often feel reunited with your toes.

Coming from the NY region, I will never cease to be amazed at the benefit of continuing south to the Caribbean where I can also see the feet of the person 100 feet to my right.

It is also slightly warmer the further south you go, but in the summer, the beaches as far as Cape Cod (Mass.) are acceptable water temps because of the Gulf Stream current that runs south to north the entire length.

July is usually considered nicer as August often brings Jellyfish season to most of the Atlantic Seaboard. Not the huge, super nasty types, but smaller, yet annoying critters.


----------



## rachel1998 (Mar 29, 2008)

So if I were to get a week lets say the middle or end of June how would that be in the Outer Banks? This is really new to me. On the West Coast you don't usually see your feet in the water so that part doesn't bother me. The jelly fish however do. I have been stung before and it is painful. Which resorts are the nicest or does it matter? It seems like all of the little communities are really close togother.


----------



## gnipgnop (Mar 30, 2008)

Personally, we liked Kitty Hawk in the OBX.  We stayed at the Barrier Island Station in Kitty Hawk......now keep in mind it is not on the beach but it is a very nice and a relaxed place to vacation.  The 2 bedroom units are large, clean and well stocked.  It is located right behind Wal Mart which is very convenient.  There are many things to do and see in Outer Banks and I think you will really enjoy the beach even though you will not be right at the water.  However, there is also the Barrier Island Station in Duck, which is ocean front, but I would not stay there in the summer because there is only one road in and out.  Gets very congested.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 30, 2008)

We loved OBX and stayed at Golden Strand in Kitty Hawk with RCI. Nice clean interior,killer view (unit N3)no activites planned but we don't so that anyway. Exteriors are dated but I would stay there again in a hearbeat. Outer Bank Beach Club  I and II are down the road.


----------



## lweverett (Mar 31, 2008)

You should not be bothered by jelly fish in June - they are a function of the temperature - the hotter it gets, the worse they are.


----------



## lprstn (Mar 31, 2008)

*Wildwood NJ..Cape May*

When visiting Atlantic City, NJ we drive about 40min to this large beach, boardwalk that had tons of carnival rides.  Definately a must do.  The other beaches are in Delaware (Dewey/Rehobeth Beach), VA Beach, Ocean City (MD), Outer Banks (NC), Atlantic City (NJ), Edisto Island (SC), Myrtle Beach (SC), Hilton Head (SC), Atlantic Beach (NC)...and that's all I've been to...


----------

